# 1.Hassbergritt Hofheim iUfr.



## Speedbone (1. Februar 2008)

Tach zusammen
am 26.4.2008 findet der erste Hassbergritt für MTB in Hofheim iUFR statt. Start ist um 14Uhe auf den Marktplatz Hofheim. Es ist ein Rennen über 30km durch die Hassberge auf Schotterwegen gespickt mit Singletrails. Veranstalter ist der Tria-Hofheim. Mehr Infos unter www.tria-hofheim.de


----------



## Adrenalino (1. Februar 2008)

Speedbone schrieb:


> Tach zusammen
> am 26.4.2008 findet der erste Hassbergritt für MTB in Hofheim iUFR statt. Start ist um 14Uhe auf den Marktplatz Hofheim. Es ist ein Rennen über 30km durch die Hassberge auf Schotterwegen gespickt mit Singletrails. Veranstalter ist der Tria-Hofheim. Mehr Infos unter www.tria-hofheim.de



Hmm, da ist nix zu finden!

Klingt aber interessant, zumal es nicht weit weg ist. Außerdem würde ich den Termin gerne in unsere Datenbank aufnehmen:

www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar/

Und da kann ich Infos immer gebrauchen! Startort, Strecke HM, usw......wenn du näheres hast poste hier oder schick die Infos an:

[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbone (5. Februar 2008)

Hallo 

Jetzt endlich alle Infos online 
http://www.tria-hofheim.de/html/hassbergritt.html


----------



## Adrenalino (5. Februar 2008)

Speedbone schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Jetzt endlich alle Infos online
> http://www.tria-hofheim.de/html/hassbergritt.html



Super!

Hab euren Termin auf unserer Datenbank gespeichert!

www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar/

Jetzt fehlen nur noch die HM! 

Hast du die parat?


----------



## Speedbone (18. Februar 2008)

ca.700HM


----------



## Adrenalino (18. Februar 2008)

Danke!


----------



## Porada (12. Mai 2009)

waren fast 900 Hm ...  naja 800 + Ein paar Zerquetschte


----------

